# Good antique reproduction



## debodun (Nov 5, 2017)

Almost everyone that comes into my house when I am having an estate sale wants to buy this clock, but lose interest when they learn it's battery operated. If they like it, what difference should that make?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2017)

I would think it's because they hope it's a genuine antique and of high value, not a relatively  modern reproduction


----------



## terry123 (Nov 5, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I would think it's because they hope it's a genuine antique and of high value, not a relatively  modern reproduction


I think you have it right!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2017)

A "real" antique clock can be worth hundreds...perhaps thousands.  A modern reproduction...most likely made in China...might bring $5 on a good day.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I would think it's because they hope it's a genuine antique and of high value, not a relatively  modern reproduction



If it was a genuine antique, I'd research it and have it priced at a fair market value, which, of course, nobody will pay these days. It's not really new either. I believe my parents got it with Green Stamps back in the 1960s.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2017)

Hah, I remember those! My parents got a new bathroom scale at the Green Stamp Redemption Center with them. They'd sit me at the kitchen table with a wet sponge in a dish and have me paste sheets of stamps onto the pages of the stamp-book. I loved it.

But back to the OP I agree, the clock just a cheap knock off, but at first people are drawn to what they hoped was a real antique.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 5, 2017)

Even _real _antiques that have been modified in any way, usually crash in value.  Take an antique oil lamp that someone has converted to electric.  It's almost worthless after that, even though the glass in the base is antique.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Even _real _antiques that have been modified in any way, usually crash in value.  Take an antique oil lamp that someone has converted to electric.  It's almost worthless after that, even though the glass in the base is antique.



Nancy I saw an episode of Antiques Roadshow years go where the couple proudly showed off their very old chest of drawers, maybe Chippendale or something. They announced how they had it cleaned and refinished, resulting in the lovely piece it was.

Did their faces ever fall when the appraiser explained their terrible mistake....an historical piece that would have brought over $25,000.00 ruined forever and now might be sold for under $2,000.00 at best!


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2017)

I also have this unusual rotary clock that is sometimes called a "tape measure" clock. It winds up and rotates horizontally. It shows the time by a  pointer on the stationary base.



This cuckoo clock is on the sun porch and hasn't worked in years. Another "Green Stamp" acquisition.


----------



## Loosey (Nov 5, 2017)

I love your clocks!  Have never seen a tape measure clock.

I remember being stationed at the kitchen table with a sponge and a bunch of green stamps, too.  Those were the days!


----------

